
Wells Fargo CEO accepts responsibility for 'unethical' practices - clbrook
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-wells-fargo-accounts-ceo-idUSKCN11Q08U?il=0
======
AstroJetson
He's very careful to push away anything around clawing back the $120+ million
from the person that was the manager of that group, Carrie Tolstedt. This is
why people hate big banks. They pay a minor fine but there isn't a penalty to
the C and C- level execs.

Wells stock went from $50 to $45 around the news, but it's back up to $46
today, so even Wall Street is "ho, hum, business as usual"

